# JCB 3cx Year 2000 What battery should buy



## saljas (May 11, 2011)

I have JCB 3cx Year 2000
- I installed a new 12v 100AM battery, it does not start.
- It sounds as if the battery is old (rounding the engine very slow).
- I Checking With voltmeter it gives 12.6V.
- I make a joint to a new strong 12v battery, still the same.
- I make a joint to 3 new strong 12v battery, (total of 4 strong 12v battery) still the same!!!
- I removed the 4 batteries and installed 24v it starts very good.

What battery should I buy?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Does the old battery state any info on it? I just did a search and couldn't really find anything on your model. Is there a JCB dealer in your country that could help?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks to be lots of dead end down load manuals onliune that could shed light on this, but I'm having trouble locating it. I need to run our dogs, but you might play around with it. Here's one link.......... MANUAL JCB 3CX: Free EBook Online - FreeTechEBooks.com


----------



## saljas (May 11, 2011)

Many thanks for your replies

There is no old battery - I bought it from germany - now it is in Kuwait - with no dealer.
The link you have send is a good one - It says 110A and 900 CCA which I think the new battery does not have them.
Next friday I will check.


----------



## saljas (May 11, 2011)

I have solved the problem of the battery, the battery was fine, the problem was with the connection between the battery negative to the body, it was not clean.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad you found and fixed the problem. As I was reading down through the posts my first thought was, use the stock 12V battery and fix the electrical problem starting with checking the connections.


----------

